# Changing MIDI channel of NI Keyboards



## animatione (May 15, 2019)

Hello, I would need some help.
I own S88 NI Keyboard AND M32 Komplete Keyboard.
I want to record 2 MIDI tracks at the same time in Logic. I choose MIDI Demux in Logic, BUT WHAT?? 

1. HOW CAN I SETUP Kontorl M32 keyboard to transmit to channel 2?
OR 
2. how can I setup S88 Keyboard to transmit to channel 2?

I would like to add that Controller Editor from NI DOES NOT SEE M32 Keyboard at all, and whatever I change for S88 MK-II main midi channel does not change. What does this controller Editor do, how can I be sure it transmits anything?


----------



## tack (May 15, 2019)

In Controller Editor, click on the key bed at the bottom, click the Assign tab on the top right, and then change the channel there. Likewise for the CC and pitch bend if you choose. This works for me and it works immediately (well, once I click off the input box where the MIDI channel is entered anyway).


----------

